# Help Advice



## madinternetuser (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi i noticed these on my piranhas yesterday what is it and how do i get rid of it


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Hard to tell, could be a heater burn... or open wound from decor or something in the tank.


----------



## madinternetuser (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks just ordered a heater guard


----------

